# New Class of Power Inverter Promises Cheaper Hybrids



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Purdue University Indianapolis inverter uses single switching transistor and generates infinite-level voltages, compared to current systems that use multiple transistors.

More...


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Been looking for more detail on this no luck yet.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

aeroscott said:


> Been looking for more detail on this no luck yet.


Don't bother. It is nothing more than a press release. There is no magic.


----------

